# slimy soap



## cmg1177 (Sep 20, 2009)

I tried the Autum Roll Soap from goplanetearth and failed big time! It looked easy......Well I remelted it and poured into a mold. It turned out very slimy! The only difference is I put a little water into a bowl mixed the color then put into the M&P soap. Any idea's on why it got slimy???


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 22, 2009)

How much water did you add? If you were trying to make rolled soap you only need to add 1 tsp of water after you have added in all your additives. The addition of water allows the batch to be rolled without being super hard. I think pvsoap has a recipe for that.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2009)

If you add too much fo it could seep out. If you had your soap in the freezer for too long or if it was humid it could be sticky too.

Remember, it is soap, you can rinse it of & set it on some sort of drainer to dry or mist ot heavily w/ rubbing alcohol & allow it to evaporate.


----------



## cmg1177 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you! I added the water in a seperate bowl to mix up the oxide color then put it into the soap. Same with the mica when I added it. I didn't put in fridge. Maybe I needed a different kind of soap or didn't need to dilute the color?


----------



## cmg1177 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, I added no more then 2-3 tablespoons of water.


----------

